# Advice on Clarion HU and tube sub



## 2rgeir (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, new user on the forum here.
I am planning to buy this HU from Clarion. 

http://www.amazon.com/Clarion-NZ500-...pr_product_top

I believe it is discontinued from Clarion, but still available through some dealers.

Does anyone have any experience with it?

Also does anyone have any suggestions for alternatives? Needs to be a single DIN with built in navi and be i-pod compatible. Below $500.
I see that it is stated in some of the reviews that it will be a pain in the a.. to install if the space is cramped in the dash. Not sure how the space in my 1985 Trans Am is, will just have to take my chances there I suppose...

I'm also looking to buy an active tube sub, and I like this unit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400248140898...84.m1423.l2649

Problem is finding any vendors on eBay who will ship to a different address than the one stated on my paypal account. I live in Norway and need to have this shipped to a US address.
I know that this will not be ideal compared to a conventional sub, but when it comes to space and easy installment I believe that this will be superb. Will appreciate any kind of comments and suggestions for alternatives though







(Assuming the 10" space this requires will not be a problem on the lower part of my trunk)

I plan on trying (for starters at least) to run this with the original wire harness and original speakers, then maybe changing the speakers if I can find something that fits in the original spaces.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

2rgeir said:


> Hi, new user on the forum here.
> I am planning to buy this HU from Clarion.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Clarion-NZ500-...pr_product_top
> ...


 You should be OK with the head unit as its single DIN, you may have to tuck a part of the nav that hangs out from the head unit behind the space where the unit will sit is all. Yeah good luck trying to get them to ship that way, you may be better of changing the address of the PP account first, also you could contact the vendor and simply tell them your situation . If I understand you correctly your in the armed services there are vendors who are grateful for what you do for our country just like I am too!
Thank you!:wave:


----------

